# Another 4g phone



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to get another 4g phone for verizon before the 7th.
I have the charge now and love it but it it worth it too have 2?
So would the value of having 2 of the same phone be useful or should I just go with the thunderbolt. Was wanting one to be for phone calls and say another for navigation/music/games/movies.

Any opinions would be great.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't know how the battery life is on the Charge, but on the T-bolt it's just horrible. With 4g on expect some 5-6 hrs of use. I thought you should factor that into your decision


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> i don't know how the battery life is on the Charge, but on the T-bolt it's just horrible. With 4g on expect some 5-6 hrs of use. I thought you should factor that into your decision


Yeah that was one thing holding me back on the T-bolt. But it also doesn't have HDMI which I had planned on using alot. I just hate when I will be tethering and people wanna call and mess up what I am doing. Well I guess I will go with the thunderbolt and if it just isn't working out, will switch it out for another Charge.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> i don't know how the battery life is on the Charge, but on the T-bolt it's just horrible. With 4g on expect some 5-6 hrs of use. I thought you should factor that into your decision


not true i got dang near 8 hours out of it on lte only, no wifi no 3g. Then again im on the mr2.5 radio


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I went with the t-bolt for now unless I decide to pay the restocking fee and go for the charge. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> i don't know how the battery life is on the Charge, but on the T-bolt it's just horrible. With 4g on expect some 5-6 hrs of use. I thought you should factor that into your decision


if battery life is a huge issue just spend the money for the extended battery, i have it and it was well worth the money. i get around a little more than 3 days with it running CM7 with Imoseyon's lean kernel


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

And all of the phones have simultaneous voice and data in 4G iirc


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PineTre3 said:


> if battery life is a huge issue just spend the money for the extended battery, i have it and it was well worth the money. i get around a little more than 3 days with it running CM7 with Imoseyon's lean kernel


 how much did u pay for that extended battery? and does the firmware read it correctly? cus i had one on the droid and the battery stats were always wrong because the firmware couldnt read the battery correctly.


----------

